

TechEmpower's Web Framework Benchmarks Round 10 - acidx
https://www.techempower.com/blog/2015/04/21/framework-benchmarks-round-10/

======
frik
Thanks for keeping your great benchmark site up-to-date.

Btw. your _https_ /SSL doesn't work with IE11. It's the first site ever where
IE11 asks me to "check the advanced settings for TLS 1.0, 1.1, 1.2 and try it
again". It works fine in Firefox.

The HHVM tests "didn't complete", probably due a config error
([https://github.com/TechEmpower/TFB-
Round-10/blob/master/peak...](https://github.com/TechEmpower/TFB-
Round-10/blob/master/peak/linux/results-2015-03-24-peak-
final/latest/logs/hhvm/out.txt)) - HHVM was in the top results in Round 8/9.

~~~
jeffsmith82
They appear to have badly misconfigured Apache so nothing IE related works and
all the cipher suites are weak.
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=techempower.c...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=techempower.com&hideResults=on)

~~~
kainsavage
Thanks for the pointer - I have reconfigured our Apache to support the ailing
browsers affected by a stricter cipher suite selection.

------
GreaterFool
Lots of web frameworks come with their own HTTP servers. Seems like a waste.
OTOH, configuring Nginx can be a pain. It's easier to cook something up in the
language of your choice in which you're building your website.

Wouldn't it be nice if there was one blazingly fast HTTP server with API such
that other web frameworks could just build on top of it?

~~~
Volundr
I think that's what mongrel2's aim is.
[http://mongrel2.org/](http://mongrel2.org/)

